# My Account is Blocked



## Ayaz Sattar

Bolt Blocked my account due to not wearing a mask. Just because some stupid idiot wasn't allowed to smoke in the car and been told to wear a mask made a false claim in revenge that drivers car quality us poor and he was not wearing a mask. My exemption badge is clearly visible to anyone who sits in my car and on top of that as soon as they get in I tell them by showing my badge that I am exempt and vaccinated. Bolt should listen to the drivers not only customers. It was Friday night I couldn't work and it seems like the block is for long time. I don't know what to do. Anyone else having same issue??


----------



## kingcorey321

In ever heard of bolt. There is lyft Loser uber . Grubhub . Door dash .Instakart .
Food deliver pays much bette here. I think this is the best thing that could of happen to you fired.
Now you can move onto making money doing a better job . Try food deliver see if you make more . I know i do


----------



## Uber's Guber

kingcorey321 said:


> In ever heard of bolt


Bolt has been around a few years now, formerly known as Taxify. 
No USA market that I know of.


----------

